# Homemade Creations >  Bench Seat for Bathroom Vanity Cabinet

## Paul Jones

I am not sure which forum category this project should be placed but I wanted to share the technique I used for constructing the seat legs.

This is a custom bench seat I build in 2012 for one of our secondary bathrooms. The bathroom has a custom vanity cabinetry I built with a seat opening at the mirror. The seat was constructed from red oak that I custom milled on a table saw using a molding head cutter. The only wood part purchased was the oak rope molding. The wood joints are glued with aliphatic resin glue using either wood biscuits (openings cut with joint planner), pocket screws (and most of the pocket screw holes are covered with ¼ thick red oak), or ¼ X 20 threaded rod, nuts and washers.

I think the most interesting parts of the project are the seat legs. The legs are constructed from various sections of oak with a 5/15 hole drilled through each center. The section with the fluted four-side pillar was constructed from three sections of ¾ red oak glued together and drilled down the center from both ends; cut into a square cross section, and fluted on my old Rockwell-Delta 9 table saw using a molding head cutter with three ¼ rounded-bottom flute cutters; and then sliced into sections on the miter saw. I used aliphatic resin glue (Titebond Original Wood Glue) on all the leg parts and then used the threaded rod to draw all the parts together while gluing and left in the leg. The legs are attached with pocket screws to the skirt under the top of the seat.

----------

Captainleeward (Nov 22, 2015),

DIYer (Nov 24, 2015),

Jon (Nov 21, 2015),

kbalch (Nov 23, 2015),

PJs (Nov 24, 2015),

Workshopshed (Nov 27, 2015)

----------


## mklotz

Classical and classy as well. Very nicely done.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 22, 2015)

----------


## Jon

Just made the mistake of showing this to my wife.  :Smile: 

It's the integration of the same-height trim elements into the bench that we appreciate most. Less work to visually process the lines, and it aesthetically rewards the user for placing the bench properly back into its position.

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 23, 2015),

PJs (Nov 24, 2015)

----------


## Paul Jones

Jon,

How ironic because my wife is the one who asked me to build this matching seat bench. She wanted the seat to match the custom mill work I previously installed on the bathroom cabinets. We choose the classic off-white color because the shadows emphasize the lines of the mill work.

Thanks for your architectural insight - much appreciated,

Paul

----------

PJs (Nov 24, 2015)

----------


## Captainleeward

WOW Real Classy there Paul...:O)

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 22, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Must _not_ show to wife…  :Lol: 

Very nice work, indeed, Paul.  :Hat Tip: 

Ken

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 23, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Paul! We've added your Bench Seat to our Miscellaneous category, as well as to your builder page: Paul Jones' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Bench Seat
 by Paul Jones

tags: seating

----------

Paul Jones (Nov 24, 2015)

----------


## Catfish

Nicely done Paul, a lot of thought went into this project. I am sure the seat is in the proper position always.

----------


## Paul Jones

Thanks Randy. Wood construction projects are my favorite homemade projects even though most people probably know me better by the machining projects posted here on HMT. 

I enjoy watching your YouTube channel. You should make a series about cabinetmaking next time you make more cabinets for your house. The ones you built are beautiful.

Regards, Paul

----------


## narmuk

I have found this project through google. It's really impressive. Actually, it really great. I am willing to do similar woodwork project. But, I have little to no knowledge about this. This is my learning phase and your work really inspired me. Actually, I like this type of toilet.

----------

